# financial advisor advice



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good financial advisor I can contact along the Wasatch Front or Tooele valley area?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't help you with anything in those areas but can give you my nickles worth.

I started out with a independent advisor. He was a great guy and I did quite well with him. I believe that he saw the writing on the wall after he tried to get a few others to join him in his firm that were younger and able to carry on with the clientele that he had built up, however that wasn't going to happen.

Around 5 years ago he joined the Raymond James family of advisors. I stayed with him and the new bigger group and am still doing quite well. I can see the problem if he would of stayed as a independent in that he retired this last June and if he would of still been that independent shop where would I of gone? I am sure that he would of found a great company for me to go with but I would of lost a lot of the personal touch that he put into his firm. But before he retired he found a qualified advisor to take over his clients and office. I met my new advisor this last February and he appears to be ready for the job of making me money, and not just on a copy machine.

What I am getting at a independent is a great way to go if they make you happy and take care of your needs but one of the larger companies will be able to take care of you for the long run even after your advisor decides to hang it up himself. I am quite happy with Raymond James and would highly recommend them to anyone. You can go to their web site to see if there is a local office for you to visit and ask questions.

https://www.raymondjames.com/

.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Depends on how close you are to retiring in a way. There are so many ways to sign up for SS. One can retire early and use a 401 to live on for a few years as long as your spouse can draw from her retirement SS. Its complicated and seems like the rules change all the time. Similar to tax laws. 


If I knew of someone I'd drop you a name, but I don't. I had an Uncle that was a wizard with investments, Roth's, IRA, 457, 401, etc. He taught me how to do it at a young age and I've been doing fine so far. November elections could possibly blow the stocks out of the water which will put me back a few years.


CPAjeff could shed some light on this subject I'm sure.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that everyone should go see a financial advisor when they first start working. You don't have to be rich or have a family to decide to save or plan for your future. 

I was actually sitting in a barbers chair getting my hair cut in Orem when my barber approached me and asked me what I was doing with all my money. Thanks to him I had a pretty good nest egg way before I even thought about retiring. A advisor can point you into the direction that you want to end up at in XX years. 

SS is a different subject. I didn't need it when I turned 62 but I took it anyway and then reinvested it and am making more money on it than I would of gotten if I would of waited until I was 65. There is nothing on the books that say that you need to spend the money that you make off of investments but it sure is nice to be able to pull out $20K or so for a African hunting trip or a great fishing trip and still having plenty still sitting in that investment to get that money back in a couple of years.


----------



## Charoung (Nov 17, 2020)

It all depends on the problem that he has to solve. You can contact the consultant online. Just now, it is difficult to organize various meetings. You cannot narrow down the search for a financial adviser only for one country. Just online meetings give you more opportunities. When I needed the advice of a person with a professional designation, I started looking for a financial adviser, and I unlimited search range. At that moment, I wanted to open my own business, and people like me just need a financial adviser.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a good financial advisor I can contact along the Wasatch Front or Tooele valley area?


I sent you a PM. 👍


----------

